# My Tiny new girl :)



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

This is my tiny new girl, who has yet to be named.. any suggestions? She's just over an inch long right now, I'm looking forward to seeing her grow. Her fins are actually a pink color with a metalic blue/green hue, but the camera seems to only reflect the blue/green color. Hopefully her stress stripes will fade as she gets used to her new environment.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Shes very pretty.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very cute!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

preety *drools* lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

:nicefish:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice fish!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

she is tiny indeed! shes a cutie


----------



## CaptainKidd (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh she's cute


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

awww tiny fishy! that's about how big Lulu was when i got her awwww


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Such a cutie!!!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Sooooooooo cute! I want to steal her!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

So cute!! Good luck with her lol!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

May I be another to call her pretty and cute?? lol, jk. How about...adorable!


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

im jealous of how good your pictures turned out lol but she is very cute. I just got a female who is very very tiny as well, i fell in love with her right away haha


----------

